# Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main brand?



## alri

Where is the best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main brand names?I am painting an entire house so cost is an issue but so is quality.


----------



## emul

*Re: Best place to buy paint.*

I would look at Colourtrend paint. I have used their products and a local painter uses nothing but, and swears by the quality. They manufacture in Celbridge, Co Kildare, and certainly used to have a factory shop, they also have a list of stockists online [broken link removed]

For full disclosure I did work for them for 3 months, 20 years ago 

Eoin


----------



## Petal

*Re: Best place to buy paint.*

Fleetwood. you can buy paint at their trade centre on Davitt Road, Drimnagh. It's cheaper than buying it in woodies or B&Q or any of them if you buy it there and they can mix you any colour in any quantitiy - emulsion or varnish, which is handy if you want to match something you varnish to your wall-colour.


----------



## Pee

*Re: Best place to buy paint.*

Generally stay away from Woodies, B&Q, etc unless special offers on branded paint like Dulux, Fleetwood or something similar.

Usually, If I'm doing a lot of painting I go to a paint stockists and agree a price where possible.


----------



## MB05

*Re: Best place to buy paint.*

If you live near the Malahide Road you could try the Crown Factory Shop although I think the real savings are on the larger size tubs ie. 10 litres.  I think I paid about €5 more for a 10 litre tub than a 5 litre one.  I can't remember the exact price  but I think it was between €40-45.

DIY stores only do 10 litre tubs of white and magnolia as far as I know.  If you are painting it all the one colour a factory shop is definitely your best bet.


----------



## Sue Ellen

*Re: Best place to buy paint.*

There are plenty of previous threads on buying paint and this post in particular might help.


----------



## Daisybell

*Re: Best place to buy paint.*

I second Colortrend.  I've painted everyroom in my house in Colortrend except for my sitting room and one wall in the study in Crown.  Colortrend have a great selection of colours and it's very good quality paint.  If you log on to their  they'll send you all their colour cards and you can see what shops stock it.  The best thing about their colour cards also is that they hand paint each colour on to them so you are getting a truly accurate colour.


----------



## nossie

*Re: Best place to buy paint.*

I stick with the local Expert Hardware stores because they're much better to deal with.  They're not like Woodies which I think are impersonal and they're not like the trade stores which I find kinda smarmy and dismissive.
Usually in the Expert Hardware stores they'll cut you some kind of a discount if you buy a lot of stuff from them like enough paint for your whole house.  It sounds like a plug but that's my reasoning for spending there.  www.experthardware.ie

Ray.


----------



## Thirsty

*Re: Best place to buy paint.*

I'd also vote for Colortrend - haven't used anything else for years; it dries very quickly which means you can do second coat in the same day.

it's also very hard wearing - i've scrubbed w. scotchbrite to get marks off and the paint was perfect.


----------



## DangerMouse

*Re: Best place to buy paint.*

I've used colourtrend paint very recently and although the quality is better it is much more expensive compared to Dulux or Crown which incidently I think is also good quality. Also a note of caution with regard to colourtrent, there is no option to bring back any unopened paint you don't use. Having to travel to celbridge to get the paint I didn't fancy a second trip if I ran short and now I have a full unopened can at home in the shed. 

With regard to other brand paints, for example B&Q, I used these recently and didn't find them as good as Crown or Dulux. They will do the job if you want to save a few quid but I painted a room in B&Q paint about 5 months and there's still an slight odour from the paint in the room.


----------



## danaforever

I have to agree about Colourtrend, I used it recently in my sitting room and was so impressed that it is the only paint I will be using for the rest of the house.  It may be a little dearer but you use less, it is excellent quality, it goes on like silk, just gorgeous stuff and I am told it lasts longer.  So buy cheap, buy twice.  Look in to the Colourtrend.


----------



## Daisybell

Actually Colortrend isn't dearer at all.  You get a 3 litre tin for around €30 as opposed to a 2.5 litre tin of Dulux or Crown for €25.


----------



## soma

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*

I know the OP was focusing on paint shops in Dublin, but I actually drove down to tullamore late last year bought direct from castle paints ( no website AFAIK - [broken link removed] ). Like others here I've also been very happy with Colourtrend which I've used twice, once from wigoders ( http://www.wigoders.com ) and direct from a friend in the trade.


----------



## dubgem

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*

Woodies own brand white was recommended to me by a builder and it was great, terrific coverage meant I didn't have to do as many coats.  Later got B&Q own brand white and it was terrible.


----------



## Sangster

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*

Woodies own brand paint is rebadged Fleetwood.  A friend of mine works for fleetwood.


----------



## Sconhome

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*

Colourtrend is the only paint unless you are happy with poor coverage and repeat, repeat, repeat application. Stay away from own brand DIY store paints unless to use as undercoat.
I would always undercoat previously painted walls with a thin coat of base colour with a little Polybond mixed in


----------



## tyrekicker

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*

+1 for Colourtrend, actaully works out more cost-effective as it covers far more surface.


----------



## Pope John 11

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*



tyrekicker said:


> +1 for Colourtrend, actaully works out more cost-effective as it covers far more surface.


 
Any updates on this thread regarding where to buy the best paints


----------



## fluffy47

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*

Colour trend for us has worked best. We did the DIY store painting when cleaning up an apartment to put on the market and to be honest the coverage was v poor. Living in Celbridge now and have used Colourtrend and find that its excellent. Factory shop is open now at weekends but dont expect cheaper prices!!!

Best of luck
F


----------



## Pope John 11

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*



fluffy47 said:


> Colour trend for us has worked best. We did the DIY store painting when cleaning up an apartment to put on the market and to be honest the coverage was v poor. Living in Celbridge now and have used Colourtrend and find that its excellent. Factory shop is open now at weekends but dont expect cheaper prices!!!
> 
> Best of luck
> F


 
Could you give me an idea of the prices or a price comparsion. I've heard that it goes further than the other brands, is this true.

I am also looking for the paint colour yellow but cannot find it anywhere, I see plenty shades of yellow but not yellow itself. I need it as the sittingroom dining room & kitchen are all yellow. It goes well with the wooden door frames, wooden shutters to the hottank press & the wooden frame of the large mirror over the firehearth


----------



## Thirsty

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*

Just bought some Colortrend last week - 3L Soft Sheen finish came in at €36.95. Have painted all my hall/stairs and landing (1 coat).

I find it first class paint, haven't used anything else in my house in 16 years; it goes on easily, dries very quickly can be used for woodwork also (I paint the skirting boards the same as the wall). 

Edit to add: you can also paint the radiators with the same paint, again I paint them the same colour as the wall, I find they don't stand out so much then.  Also re colours, the light can make a huge difference - I have the same colour in a south-facing bedroom that I've used for the Hall/stairs/landing and I've had visitors swear blind they are different colours.

It scrubs clean and lasts really well; brushes and equipment can all be cleaned out with warm water and a bit of washing up liquid. 

And if you are feeling really brave, you can wash your paint brushes in the washing machine (put them in an old pillowcase). 

You'll have no difficulty in getting the exact colour you want - the Celbridge factory shop is very good, even if its a bit of a drive for you, the staff are very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Rois

*Re: Best place to buy paint in Dublin and are you better off sticking to the main bra*

Been busy decorating all week.  My painter is newly arrived back from UK and hadn't used Colortrend before.  He reckons it's great, goes on really easily, fewer coats needed than normal, dries really quickly etc.  I think he's converted.  

I know it's a bit more expensive, but i had 20% off vouchers from Albany, so probably saved money in the end.  

Just 1 colour that was completely wrong - DeVine Ginseng - avoid like the plague, looks nothing like the sample sheet. Every other colour was spot on.


----------

